# Route planning advice needed



## Bradders911 (Jan 29, 2016)

Our son lives in Brixton and while we usually travel from Leeds by train we have too much stuff to takedown this time so will be driving. My TomTom says M1 and through central London and Google suggests A1 and M11 coming into Lindon from the east. As Brixton is southwest has anyone got any recommendations as to how to avoid the inevitable nightmare of driving through London as far as poss.?

Thanks.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

I live in Sutton, so fairly close to Brixton, suggest you go A1, M11, but watch out for average speed cameras on the Huntingdon to Cambridge part, then M25 over Dartford Xing (lots better now the tolls are automatic, but pre register car on the site as it's cheaper and you can't forget to pay), then take one of a few exits into Brixton depending which looks quicker on SatNav.


----------



## Samoa (Apr 4, 2014)

+1 A1 / M11. Slightly longer journey but better choice of greasy cafes & traffic's often lighter - you can also please the misses as you've got both Lakeside & Bluewater either side of the bizzy lizzy bridge

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradders911 (Jan 29, 2016)

That's really helpful, thank you. I was also thinking crossing at Tower Bridge and going via Elephant and Castle, but I've just been told there are huge road improvements there and it's a bit of a nightmare as a result and to be avoided I've registered for the Dartford Crossing and I'll give that a go. Thanks for the heads up on the average speed cameras too. We've got plenty go those up here !


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Brixton is very easy to get to you will have no problems.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Bradders911 said:


> That's really helpful, thank you. I was also thinking crossing at Tower Bridge and going via Elephant and Castle, but I've just been told there are huge road improvements there and it's a bit of a nightmare as a result and to be avoided I've registered for the Dartford Crossing and I'll give that a go. Thanks for the heads up on the average speed cameras too. We've got plenty go those up here !


Avoid Elephant like the plague, TFLs cycling nazis are installing road narrowing curbs to separate dedicated cycling lanes. Even makes it difficult to filter on a motorbike as lanes so narrow and extra curbs / concrete barriers everywhere. Also if crossing tower bridge there are 20 mph zones and they are camera enforced.

By missing central London you also avoid the congestion charge on weekdays.


----------



## Bradders911 (Jan 29, 2016)

Cheers, Shug750S.


----------

